# Hilltops Condo



## byebyeIndia (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi:

I'm moving to SG in October and am here now viewing condos. Being a single, American guy that has spent the last 3 years as an expat in rural India this is going to be a welcome change! I've viewed lots of places, but really love Hilltops on Cairnhill Circle. Does anyone have any feedback on this property? Looks amazing and was hoping to hear more from people that have stayed there. Thanks for the help!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you gonna buy ?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

even if you buy, there's nothing to worry about property in Singapore. if there's a thing to worry, is the person assisting you, some are not that genuine. so, just safeguard your money against these people, make sure whatever transaction is properly recorded


----------



## byebyeIndia (Sep 10, 2013)

*Just renting*

Hi thanks for the replies. I am not buying, just renting and was more curious about maintenance speeds, attention to detail, etc.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

I am not living there nor that I know someone living there, but I am working in property development, and to my knowledge, the developer is one of the higher end in the business, so, I think, there's nothing to worry about. 

Generally, all condominium management in Singapore has an OKay attitude, if not better. And in this case, hilltop suppose to be the higher end, I don't anything to worry about.


----------



## byebyeIndia (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

DanisLim said:


> Yes Singapore is not that much expensive you can invest your money to get the home


you mean put the money in the home ?

Does it mean your cost of living will be lower, than, say .. 3,000 $ PM for a western lifestyle with eat outs, weekend drinks, holiday etc. ?

And how would that still get you RESIDENCY ?

Last I checked, Singapore doesnt' have any more Retirement Residency .. enlighten us please


----------



## byebyeIndia (Sep 10, 2013)

I've moved in, love it here, but it's definitely not cheap! Nothing here is actually, but coming from 3 years in rural India....Singapore is an amazing place for a single guy to call home!


----------



## TZL (Nov 16, 2013)

Ha. I just moved in also. Great condo. Concierge are fantastic. A bit of Time Square though going down to orchard


----------



## wuiwui (Aug 13, 2013)

The location is good. Get it!


----------



## byebyeIndia (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah I love the concierge as well: super people!


----------

